# Will FSU release prized signee Thomas?



## rex upshaw (May 6, 2013)

“What happened was on Signing Day [was] I wasn’t sure who I wanted to sign with. I had issues with different schools. But when I told my mom I didn’t want to sign with anybody and wait and give it a few days she said I couldn’t do that. She said, ‘FSU is a good school – pick them. It’s close to home.’ I wasn’t agreeing with it. But I felt like I was being disrespectful to her if I didn’t sign. So I made her happy.”

Thomas said the pressure of having already committed to make his college announcement live on ESPN also made things tougher. He said he has spent the last few months trying to convince himself Florida State was the right choice, but it just hasn’t felt right. 

Thomas said his mother and father are now supporting him in his push to be freed from his signed national letter of intent, but ultimately the power rests with Florida State’s staff.

Read more here: http://www.miamiherald.com/2013/05/06/3383387/booker-t-washington-star-linebacker.html#storylink=cpy



http://www.ajc.com/weblogs/college-...el-walkers-nephew-headed-out-state-college-f/


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 6, 2013)

Wow. Sounds like somebody sweetened the pot.


----------



## rex upshaw (May 6, 2013)

SpotandStalk said:


> Wow. Sounds like somebody sweetened the pot.



not sure if you recall, but he was already set to sign with southern cal, but his mom refused to sign the paperwork.  unfortunately, his mom wanted what was best for her and took the decision out of her son's hand.

and I must admit, the fact that he didn't sign with kiffin made me smile.


----------



## alphachief (May 6, 2013)

Jimbo is crazy if he lets him out of it.  FSU made recruiting decisions based on his "commitment".  Sure he can go elsewhere...after he sits!


----------



## alphachief (May 6, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> not sure if you recall, but he was already set to sign with southern cal, but his mom refused to sign the paperwork.  unfortunately, his mom wanted what was best for her and took the decision out of her son's hand.
> 
> and I must admit, the fact that he didn't sign with kiffin made me smile.



Not the story with this kid.


----------



## rex upshaw (May 6, 2013)

alphachief said:


> Not the story with this kid.



http://m.bleacherreport.com/article...efused-to-sign-letter-of-intent-to-attend-usc


----------



## rex upshaw (May 6, 2013)

alphachief said:


> Jimbo is crazy if he lets him out of it.  FSU made recruiting decisions based on his "commitment".  Sure he can go elsewhere...after he sits!



How so?  I thought he was a signing day decision?


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (May 6, 2013)

Isn't this just a sign of how lazy and stupid America has become?  The guy is too stupid and lazy to figure out where he wants to go...would this kid even be attending college if not for football?


----------



## rex upshaw (May 6, 2013)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> Isn't this just a sign of how lazy and stupid America has become?  The guy is too stupid and lazy to figure out where he wants to go...would this kid even be attending college if not for football?



Are you too stupid and lazy to read both articles?


----------



## tjl1388 (May 6, 2013)

Same kid that called UM coaches untrustworthy after we pulled our offer from his buddy Denver Kirkland? 

Now he wants to pull the commitment that he made to FSU's coaches?

Sounds untrustworthy...


Love it. 

Definition of Prima Dona.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (May 6, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> Are you too stupid and lazy to read both articles?



Actually I clicked the link to read one and saw a picture of the guy....lost interest.


----------



## alphachief (May 6, 2013)

Article said...mom didn't want to sign it, not wouldn't sign it.


----------



## tjl1388 (May 6, 2013)

Because Kiffin is soooo trustworthy.

Those two are perfect for each other. Go west you spineless traitor.


----------



## rex upshaw (May 6, 2013)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> Actually I clicked the link to read one and saw a picture of the guy....lost interest.



Lazy.


----------



## rex upshaw (May 6, 2013)

alphachief said:


> Article said...mom didn't want to sign it, not wouldn't sign it.



From the article-
Instead, his mother refused to sign the letter of intent and he ended up going with Florida State.


----------



## rex upshaw (May 6, 2013)

tjl1388 said:


> Same kid that called UM coaches untrustworthy after we pulled our offer from his buddy Denver Kirkland?
> 
> Now he wants to pull the commitment that he made to FSU's coaches?
> 
> ...



Sounds like you are still bitter that he chose FSU over thug u.


----------



## rex upshaw (May 6, 2013)

tjl1388 said:


> Because Kiffin is soooo trustworthy.
> 
> Those two are perfect for each other. Go west you spineless traitor.



Kiffin is trash, but I think if Thomas leaves FSU, he will end up at Southern Cal.  Another sub-par year out west and USC will be looking for a new coach.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (May 6, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> Lazy.



No No:


----------



## tjl1388 (May 7, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> Sounds like you are still bitter that he chose FSU over thug u.



Nope, I'm bitter because he's a non-commital kid who hasn't learned that in life you make choices and reap the consequences of said choices.  Another spoiled brat in the system that the NCAA has created.


----------



## rex upshaw (May 7, 2013)

tjl1388 said:


> Nope, I'm bitter because he's a non-commital kid who hasn't learned that in life you make choices and reap the consequences of said choices.  Another spoiled brat in the system that the NCAA has created.



How is this kid a non-committal brat?  He wanted to commit to USC but his mother WOULDN'T sign off on it.  He had even told the USC coaches that he was coming, then his mom forced his hand.

I see this opposite of you.  I think the kid had his mind made up, but his selfish mom yanked the rug out from under him.  The mom is at fault, not the kid.  I believe this article also mentioned the Florida rb who's mom ran off with his LOI, because she wanted him to go to the school of HER choice, not his.  

I understand that you are anti NCAA, since they keep digging through your school's dirty laundry, but the MT issue is all about the mom, not an NCAA problem.


----------



## Rebel Yell (May 7, 2013)

tjl1388 said:


> Nope, I'm bitter because he's a non-commital kid who hasn't learned that in life you make choices and reap the consequences of said choices.  Another spoiled brat in the system that the NCAA has created.



This.  If Jimbo lets him walk, it just puts that much more power in the hands of future recruits.  As far as him signing before had a chance to make a decision, NSD is the first (not last) day to sign a LOI.

I'm not saying that someone is dangling money in front of him, but he needs to be held to his commitment.  If he wants to leave, he can sit a year just like everyone else.

I know UGA is on his radar, that's why we'll be hearing how this poor kid just needs to be released to go where he wants.  Sure, let's just let this 18 year old continue think that the entire world bends around his "feelings" at the time.  That'll make the world a better place.


----------



## rex upshaw (May 7, 2013)

I don't think he ends up at UGA and my stance has always been the same.  Richt gives unconditional releases, always has.


----------



## rex upshaw (May 7, 2013)

And as far as NSD being the first day, not last to sign, I'm aware of that.  However, he was pressured by his mom, as well as the pressure of being scheduled to do a live signing on ESPN.  Again, I put the blame on his mom.


----------



## tjl1388 (May 7, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> And as far as NSD being the first day, not last to sign, I'm aware of that.  However, he was pressured by his mom, as well as the pressure of being scheduled to do a live signing on ESPN.  Again, I put the blame on his mom.



Why am I not suprised?

Why blame the one that signed on the dotted line?

Man up for goodness sake, you're supposedly the biggest baddest LINEBACKER in the game and yet you cave to you're mamma? 

I hold the MAN accountable, not his mamma.  Cut the cord for goodness sake.

At least the running back who's mom stole the letter was a man about it and stuck to his own decision.


----------



## Rebel Yell (May 7, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> How is this kid a non-committal brat?  He wanted to commit to USC but his mother WOULDN'T sign off on it.  He had even told the USC coaches that he was coming, then his mom forced his hand.
> 
> I see this opposite of you.  I think the kid had his mind made up, but his selfish mom yanked the rug out from under him.  The mom is at fault, not the kid.  I believe this article also mentioned the Florida rb who's mom ran off with his LOI, because she wanted him to go to the school of HER choice, not his.
> 
> I understand that you are anti NCAA, since they keep digging through your school's dirty laundry, but the MT issue is all about the mom, not an NCAA problem.



What's with all this kid stuff?  There are "kids" his age dodging bullets in our armed forces.  He's not a kid, he's 18.  If he's just a kid, he shouldn't moving off anywhere by himself.  He should he held tight to his mom's bosom.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (May 7, 2013)

All you ACC fans don't wanna face the facts. Just like Sony Michel, Thomas doesn't want to play in a second rate conference. Expect more blue chippers from  that area to do the same.I expect Fisher to be vindictive and bitter and make this kid pay for his insolence.Just bring your level of play up. Be relevent again.


----------



## Matthew6 (May 7, 2013)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> All you ACC fans don't wanna face the facts. Just like Sony Michel, Thomas doesn't want to play in a second rate conference. Expect more blue chippers from  that area to do the same.I expect Fisher to be vindictive and bitter and make this kid pay for his insolence.Just bring your level of play up. Be relevent again.


BCS Bowl game and win make FSU more relevant than the dawgs last season.


----------



## rex upshaw (May 7, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> BCS Bowl game and win make FSU more relevant than the dawgs last season.



Remind me who they played in their BCS game.


----------



## Rebel Yell (May 7, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> Remind me who they played in their BCS game.



Not UGA.


----------



## Rebel Yell (May 7, 2013)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> All you ACC fans don't wanna face the facts. Just like Sony Michel, Thomas doesn't want to play in a second rate conference. Expect more blue chippers from  that area to do the same.I expect Fisher to be vindictive and bitter and make this kid pay for his insolence.Just bring your level of play up. Be relevent again.



We do just fine.  How many players did y'all have drafted, again?


----------



## rex upshaw (May 7, 2013)

Rebel Yell said:


> Not UGA.



Just be glad it wasn't NC State.


----------



## rex upshaw (May 7, 2013)

Rebel Yell said:


> We do just fine.  How many players did y'all have drafted, again?



We had 8 drafted.


----------



## Rebel Yell (May 7, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> We had 8 drafted.



We had 11.  Most of any school.  We can get the talent, and I believe we have the caoching staff to put it together.

Our coaching staff got an overhaul, and nearly every single coach on staff has SEC experience.


----------



## rex upshaw (May 7, 2013)

Rebel Yell said:


> We had 11.  Most of any school.  We can get the talent, and I believe we have the caoching staff to put it together.
> 
> Our coaching staff got an overhaul, and nearly every single coach on staff has SEC experience.



So did the problem lie with the previous coaching staff?


----------



## Rebel Yell (May 7, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> Just be glad it wasn't NC State.



I think we have a DC that won't be so overly conservative.  That should be a huge boost against teams like that.


----------



## tjl1388 (May 7, 2013)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> All you ACC fans don't wanna face the facts. Just like Sony Michel, Thomas doesn't want to play in a second rate conference. Expect more blue chippers from  that area to do the same.I expect Fisher to be vindictive and bitter and make this kid pay for his insolence.Just bring your level of play up. Be relevent again.



Such a firm grip on Alabamas coat tails it's affecting your cranial circulation. 




I hate to say it but I would love for him to go elsewhere. Kid is an elite talent and I can enjoy watching him should he ball out at Georgia or uSC, two schools I don't particularly have a reason to dislike.


----------



## rex upshaw (May 7, 2013)

tjl1388 said:


> I hate to say it but I would love for him to go elsewhere. Kid is an elite talent and I can enjoy watching him should he ball out at Georgia or uSC, two schools I don't particularly have a reason to dislike.



I think he is all but USC bound.  That's where he wanted to go from the start and I don't think that feeling ever changed.


----------



## rex upshaw (May 7, 2013)

alphachief said:


> Jimbo is crazy if he lets him out of it.  FSU made recruiting decisions based on his "commitment".  Sure he can go elsewhere...after he sits!



I'm still waiting for the recruiting decision's you mentioned above.  And I find this thread from just a few days ago quite interesting.  You guys wanted shower Trickett with roses when he asked for his release and wished him nothing but good things on his departure.  Thomas, on the other hand, you guys want to throw him under the bus and roll over him several times. 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=750477&highlight=trickett


----------



## Rebel Yell (May 7, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> I'm still waiting for the recruiting decision's you mentioned above.  And I find this thread from just a few days ago quite interesting.  You guys wanted shower Trickett with roses when he asked for his release and wished him nothing but good things on his departure.  Thomas, on the other hand, you guys want to throw him under the bus and roll over him several times.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=750477&highlight=trickett



If Thomas wants to transfer out, like everyone else, and sit a year, that's fine.  Just don't ask for anything special.  Accept the consequences of your actions and move on.


----------



## Highintheshoulder (May 7, 2013)

You have to feel for the kid. Not wanting to play for Dumbo and play for lame kiffin. Yeah, what a Prize ....


----------



## rex upshaw (May 7, 2013)

Highintheshoulder said:


> You have to feel for the kid. Not wanting to play for Dumbo and play for lame kiffin. Yeah, what a Prize ....



He probably realizes that kiffin will be gone after next season, so it can't get any worse.


----------



## deerbandit (May 7, 2013)

If FSU doesnt let him walk them they will be losing a scholarship anyways. The kid has already stated he will not show up for school. Let him walk and get someone who wants to go to school there, if he does come it wont be good for the team chemistry anyway.


----------



## Rebel Yell (May 7, 2013)

deerbandit said:


> If FSU doesnt let him walk them they will be losing a scholarship anyways. The kid has already stated he will not show up for school. Let him walk and get someone who wants to go to school there, if he does come it wont be good for the team chemistry anyway.



Problem is, if you let him walk, you're opening the door for coaches (like Kiffin) to just keep right on recruiting after the LOI is signed.  Once the letter is signed, the recruit should be left alone.  He's off the market.  The young man should be getting ready to head off to school and prepare to learn his playbook, etc.

If players can just walk away without sitting out a year, they'll still be getting 100 texts a day from coaches trying to get him to get released and come play for them.  Trust me, whether it is FSU, UGA, Bama, or whoever, best message to send is that once you sign that letter, you're stuck.  

There is already a procedure in place to transfer.  If you want out that bad, just use it.


----------



## rex upshaw (May 7, 2013)

This isn't a case of a coach recruiting after an loi has been signed.  Look, I think Kiffin is a complete dirtball, but Thomas just doesn't want to be at FSU.  He signed due to pressure from his mom, not because he wanted to be there.

And most schools won't have an additional ship to offer.  Most wont sit on a scholly just hoping they can flip a kid who has signed elsewhere, it's just not practical.


----------



## Rebel Yell (May 7, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> This isn't a case of a coach recruiting after an loi has been signed.  Look, I think Kiffin is a complete dirtball, but Thomas just doesn't want to be at FSU.  He signed due to pressure from his mom, not because he wanted to be there.
> 
> And most schools won't have an additional ship to offer.  Most wont sit on a scholly just hoping they can flip a kid who has signed elsewhere, it's just not practical.



If he wants to transfer, that's fine.  Just sit out a year like everyone else.


----------



## alphachief (May 7, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> I'm still waiting for the recruiting decision's you mentioned above.  And I find this thread from just a few days ago quite interesting.  You guys wanted shower Trickett with roses when he asked for his release and wished him nothing but good things on his departure.  Thomas, on the other hand, you guys want to throw him under the bus and roll over him several times.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=750477&highlight=trickett



Let's see...a graduating player who can transfer, have eligability, and play immediately...who isn't in the mix for much playing time, that alone a starting job and has done nothing but contribute and be a good teammate...vs...a kid that signed on the line and either directly or indirectly effected our recruiting.  Give me a break.  Your reaching dude.  Regardless...18 is as good a age as any to start learning about contracts and giving your word.


----------



## rex upshaw (May 7, 2013)

And you don't see the hypocrisy in that?  If you are willing to grant a release to one, why not the other?  Neither want to be at FSU, but have different reasons for wanting the release.

With Thomas, FSU wouldn't ever be going up against him.  It's not like he was wanting to go play in front of 14,000 folks in south Florida.


----------



## Rebel Yell (May 7, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> And you don't see the hypocrisy in that?  If you are willing to grant a release to one, why not the other?  Neither want to be at FSU, but have different reasons for wanting the release.
> 
> With Thomas, FSU wouldn't ever be going up against him.  It's not like he was wanting to go play in front of 14,000 folks in south Florida.



Trickett is going about transferring the proper way.  If Thomas wants to transfer, he go about it the right way and sit out a year.

The only reason Trickett isn't having to sit out is because he has graduated and is taking a post graduate class that FSU doesn't offer.

Hence, Trickett is following the procedure that has been put in place for a player to transfer.  If Coker wants to leave next year, because Winston will have the starting job locked up, I won't blame him at all.  Do what's best for you, but do it the right way.


----------



## alphachief (May 7, 2013)

rebel yell said:


> trickett is going about transferring the proper way.  If thomas wants to transfer, he go about it the right way and sit out a year.
> 
> The only reason trickett isn't having to sit out is because he has graduated and is taking a post graduate class that fsu doesn't offer.
> 
> Hence, trickett is following the procedure that has been put in place for a player to transfer.  If coker wants to leave next year, because winston will have the starting job locked up, i won't blame him at all.  Do what's best for you, but do it the right way.



this...


----------



## alphachief (May 7, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> And you don't see the hypocrisy in that?  If you are willing to grant a release to one, why not the other?  Neither want to be at FSU, but have different reasons for wanting the release.
> 
> With Thomas, FSU wouldn't ever be going up against him.  It's not like he was wanting to go play in front of 14,000 folks in south Florida.



No more than I see the hypocrisy of you caring about what we do...when the young man has a stated interest in UGA...


----------



## rex upshaw (May 7, 2013)

alphachief said:


> No more than I see the hypocrisy of you caring about what we do...when the young man has a stated interest in UGA...



I've always had a problem with coaches not releasing kids, interest in UGA or not.   And how does that make me a hypocrite?  

Also, USC is where the kid wants to be.  I don't believe he ever even took an official to Athens.


----------



## chadair (May 7, 2013)




----------



## alphachief (May 7, 2013)

chadair said:


>




Well, well...look who the cat drug in!


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 7, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> not sure if you recall, but he was already set to sign with southern cal, but his mom refused to sign the paperwork.  unfortunately, his mom wanted what was best for her and took the decision out of her son's hand.
> 
> and I must admit, the fact that he didn't sign with kiffin made me smile.



No I didn't know that.


----------



## FootLongDawg (May 7, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> BCS Bowl game and win make FSU more relevant than the dawgs last season.



Don't think so:

AP Top 25
RK	TEAM	RECORD	PTS
1	Alabama (59)	13-1	1475
2	Oregon	12-1	1358
3	Ohio State	12-0	1302
4	Notre Dame	12-1	1288
5	Georgia	12-2	1230
5	Texas A&M	11-2	1230
7	Stanford	12-2	1169
8	South Carolina	11-2	1038
9	Florida	11-2	933
10	Florida State	12-2	922
11	Clemson	11-2	889
12	Kansas State	11-2	871
13	Louisville	11-2	781
14	LSU	10-3	756
15	Oklahoma	10-3	615
16	Utah State	11-2	456
17	Northwestern	10-3	443
18	Boise State	11-2	419
19	Texas	9-4	358
20	Oregon State	9-4	303
21	San Jose State	11-2	243
22	Northern Illinois	12-2	227
23	Vanderbilt	9-4	180
24	Michigan	8-5	147
25	Nebraska	10-4	119
Others receiving votes: Baylor 95, Penn State 90, Cincinnati 78, Oklahoma State 42, Tulsa 34, UCLA 31, Arkansas State 28, UCF 9, TCU 9, Wisconsin 6, North Dakota State 1
Complete Rankings »
USA Today Poll
RK	TEAM	RECORD	PTS
1	Alabama (56)	13-1	1400
2	Oregon	12-1	1322
3	Notre Dame	12-1	1253
4	Georgia	12-2	1213
5	Texas A&M	11-2	1171
6	Stanford	12-2	1167
7	South Carolina	11-2	1064
8	Florida State	12-2	942
9	Clemson	11-2	916
10	Florida	11-2	886
11	Kansas State	11-2	841
12	LSU	10-3	775
13	Louisville	11-2	772
14	Boise State	11-2	633
15	Oklahoma	10-3	600
16	Northwestern	10-3	580
17	Utah State	11-2	444
18	Texas	9-4	398
19	Oregon State	9-4	366
20	Vanderbilt	9-4	248
21	San Jose State	11-2	244
22	Cincinnati	10-3	186
23	Nebraska	10-4	175
24	Northern Illinois	12-2	156
25	Tulsa	11-3	110
t think so:


----------



## gin house (May 7, 2013)

I dont have a dog in the fight either way but Tricket had just got his degree and can legaly transfer and play like stated above.   Its not right to take the scholly and back out, he messed up the plans of the program and someone who wanted to be there could be.  I hope they make him sit a year if he does.   That age he should be responsible for where he goes to college, not mommy.   Looks like a good prospect though.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (May 8, 2013)

I can see both sides of it, I dont think he should sit a year he hasn't even started there yet and did have a lot of pressure, but a contract is a contract, on the school side of it why would you want a guy who doesnt want to be there


----------



## westcobbdog (May 8, 2013)

my take would be the signer of the scolly gets to spend a year at FSU, sorry but  wouldn't relase him.


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 8, 2013)

gin house said:


> I dont have a dog in the fight either way but Tricket had just got his degree and can legaly transfer and play like stated above.   Its not right to take the scholly and back out, he messed up the plans of the program and someone who wanted to be there could be.  I hope they make him sit a year if he does.   That age he should be responsible for where he goes to college, not mommy.   Looks like a good prospect though.



This


----------



## southGAlefty (May 8, 2013)

alphachief said:


> No more than I see the hypocrisy of you caring about what we do...when the young man has a stated interest in UGA...



Boom-shock-a-locka

Couldn't agree more. Tell me again why UGA fans can't keep their minds off FSU and our lowly, sub-par conference?


----------



## southGAlefty (May 8, 2013)

Nah..no interest in UGA at all. Get that mess outta here!

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/spor...atthew-thomas-release-20130507,0,3401170.post


----------



## rex upshaw (May 8, 2013)

southGAlefty said:


> Boom-shock-a-locka
> 
> Couldn't agree more. Tell me again why UGA fans can't keep their minds off FSU and our lowly, sub-par conference?



I don't recall UGA fans caring about FSU, or their lowly, sub-par conference.  This thread revolves around a 5* athlete that hasn't enrolled, much less played a down for FSU.  

How does that go again...Boom-shock-a-locka.  
Must be a FSU thing.


----------



## southGAlefty (May 8, 2013)

You didnt read the link huh


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 8, 2013)

All this will be irrelevant come January when the Noles win it all!


----------



## yellowduckdog (May 8, 2013)

gin house said:


> I dont have a dog in the fight either way but Tricket had just got his degree and can legaly transfer and play like stated above.   Its not right to take the scholly and back out, he messed up the plans of the program and someone who wanted to be there could be.  I hope they make him sit a year if he does.   That age he should be responsible for where he goes to college, not mommy.   Looks like a good prospect though.



Agreed you do it for this one it'll open the door for others


----------



## rex upshaw (May 8, 2013)

southGAlefty said:


> You didnt read the link huh



Wow, where did you find that link?  It varies so much from the link I posted.  

Yes, it came down to FSU, USC, BAMA And UGA.  He never visited Athens and told USC that he would be playing for Southern Cal.  From everything I've heard, UGA is in the conversation, but it's more of a smoke screen than anything else and that he will end up at USC.


----------



## tjl1388 (May 8, 2013)

SpotandStalk said:


> All this will be irrelevant come January when the Noles win it all!



Well this thread went downhill in a hurry....


----------



## Rebel Yell (May 9, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> I don't recall UGA fans caring about FSU, or their lowly, sub-par conference.  This thread revolves around a 5* athlete that hasn't enrolled, much less played a down for FSU.
> 
> How does that go again...Boom-shock-a-locka.
> Must be a FSU thing.



Unlike the 10 members of the SEC, FSU fans don't try to ride coattails.  We prefer to keep the conversation to what matters, us.  The heck with the rest of the ACC.


BTW, Since Jimbo took over, we're 3-1 against your conference.


----------



## rex upshaw (May 9, 2013)

Rebel Yell said:


> Unlike the 10 members of the SEC, FSU fans don't try to ride coattails.  We prefer to keep the conversation to what matters, us.  The heck with the rest of the ACC.
> 
> 
> BTW, Since Jimbo took over, we're 3-1 against your conference.



Whose coattails would any ACC team want to ride?


----------



## ChiefOsceola (May 9, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> Whose coattails would any ACC team want to ride?



Nobody's.  It's a novel idea.  Try it.


----------



## rex upshaw (May 9, 2013)

ChiefOsceola said:


> Nobody's.  It's a novel idea.  Try it.



With 6 SEC East division titles, 2 SEC championships, and 7 top 10 finishes under Richt, we aren't riding anyone's coattails.

For reference, during that same time period, FSU has finished in the top ten 1 time.


----------



## alphachief (May 9, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> With 6 SEC East division titles, 2 SEC championships, and 7 top 10 finishes under Richt, we aren't riding anyone's coattails.
> 
> For reference, during that same time period, FSU has finished in the top ten 1 time.



At least you guys had the common sense to hire a coach away from us.  I'll give you that much.


----------



## Rebel Yell (May 9, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> Whose coattails would any ACC team want to ride?



Hopefully, ours in a few years.


----------



## Rebel Yell (May 9, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> With 6 SEC East division titles, 2 SEC championships, and 7 top 10 finishes under Richt, we aren't riding anyone's coattails.
> 
> For reference, during that same time period, FSU has finished in the top ten 1 time.



I swear I hear Dawgs fans touting the SEC's run of National Titles, but I didn't see any of those listed in that post.

ETA: We've finished in the top ten twice, thank you.


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 9, 2013)

tjl1388 said:


> Well this thread went downhill in a hurry....





I'm tired of saying one more year and figured I'd change it up a bit.

I really do like our chances this year, we have NC State at home


----------



## Rebel Yell (May 10, 2013)

SpotandStalk said:


> I'm tired of saying one more year and figured I'd change it up a bit.
> 
> I really do like our chances this year, we have NC State at home



I think this year will be a fun ride.  Expectations are lowered, and I think we'll suprise a few teams.  If we do have that hiccup, we won't be blasted as overrated.  That is, if we start where I feel we will, around 14 - 17.


----------



## Matthew6 (May 11, 2013)

alphachief said:


> Well, well...look who the cat drug in!



Poor cat.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jun 10, 2013)

As expected, Matthew Thomas's father confirmed tonight that his son wants to go to USC.  Did he ever show up on FSU's campus?  Any of you Nole fans heard anything else regarding this?


----------



## Horns (Jun 11, 2013)

AJC says the same thing today.


----------



## alphachief (Jun 11, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> As expected, Matthew Thomas's father confirmed tonight that his son wants to go to USC.  Did he ever show up on FSU's campus?  Any of you Nole fans heard anything else regarding this?



Haven't bothered to look...but I doubt he would be on campus this early.  Hope he does well at USC...beginning with the 2014-2015 season.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jun 11, 2013)

Now hearing that he is going to go to fsu.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jun 11, 2013)

"After meeting with coach Fisher and his staff and gathering all the information I have decided to honor my commitment to Florida State," Thomas said in a statement released to Warchant.com. "I also want to be close to my family and I want be part of what they are building at Florida State. I'm looking forward to winning games at Florida State and building towards my future."


----------



## alphachief (Jun 11, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> "After meeting with coach Fisher and his staff and gathering all the information I have decided to honor my commitment to Florida State," Thomas said in a statement released to Warchant.com. "I also want to be close to my family and I want be part of what they are building at Florida State. I'm looking forward to winning games at Florida State and building towards my future."




http://floridastate.rivals.com/content.asp?CID=1514782

Ka Boom...take that haters!


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Jun 11, 2013)

Since the acc fans would say this about the sec, "wonder how much they paid him to stay?" Or, "is his dad now an assistant coach"


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Jun 11, 2013)

That was just for laughs guys


----------



## rex upshaw (Jun 11, 2013)

alphachief said:


> http://floridastate.rivals.com/content.asp?CID=1514782
> 
> Ka Boom...take that haters!



Any time Kiffen loses, I smile.  Good job by jimbo and the staff, he'll be a good one.


----------

